# First smoked salmon



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2016)

With the help of WaterinHoleBrew.  I used a 4-.5 brine.  We don't use much salt.  

The slab of salmon.



Here is the brine with some butcher pepper mixed in covering the fish.



Brined overnight.  Here is what it looked like in the morning.




In the fridge to dry during the day till I could smoke it for supper.



Ready for the smoker.



Got some Italian spice from Todd.  Sounded good to me for fish. Used the expandable tube in my vertical.



Salmon in the smoker.  Color is off cause it was dark.



Took 3 hours at 150 to get 140 IT.



Nice and flakey.



Served with veggies.



We loved this.  Will be doing it often.  The wife said once a week.    Ha.

The Italian spice is a great lite smoke that works good with fish.  I could even see using it on my cured meats and sausage.

If you noticed, no fat out.   The white stuff.   If you cook at a low enough temp it doesn't happen.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful! :drool
:points:

My wife wants me to smoke some salmon after looking at your post, it's a high bar you set for me!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Beautiful! :drool
> :points:
> 
> My wife wants me to smoke some salmon after looking at your post, it's a high bar you set for me!



Thanks.  Trust me , this is easy of you can keep low temps


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2016)

That's my worry, ill have to use kettle or horizontal offset with charcoal. My MES will not go that low. It'll be a good experience to try!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> That's my worry, ill have to use kettle or horizontal offset with charcoal. My MES will not go that low. It'll be a good experience to try!



You mes will go that low.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2016)

? Hm, I thought 200 was it? I feel dumb. I'll check it out after daughter is asleep!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2016)

I use my mes as as low as 120.


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2016)

Adam that looks great,I think my MES 40 runs almost 150 when I set at 100 Did you smoke the mixed vegies/ Points for having a first turn out great

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice job, Adam!

Can't beat a meal like that!

Tasty& healthy!!

POINTS!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2016)

tropics said:


> Adam that looks great,I think my MES 40 runs almost 150 when I set at 100 Did you smoke the mixed vegies/ Points for having a first turn out great
> 
> Richie


I didn't smoke the veggies all thou I should have.

Thanks Richie.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job, Adam!
> 
> Can't beat a meal like that!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2016)

Your salmon looks great Adam. Nice smoke!


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 10, 2016)

Great looking salmon for the first time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






POINTS!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice job Adam, ya nailed that smoke... sure looks tasty !    Thumbs Up


----------



## cmayna (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice job there.  Should be very proud.  I bet the taste was unreal.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Your salmon looks great Adam. Nice smoke!





twoalpha said:


> Great looking salmon for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice job Adam, ya nailed that smoke... sure looks tasty !


Thanks all.


cmayna said:


> Very nice job there.  Should be very proud.  I bet the taste was unreal.


That makes me happy coming from the salmon king.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2016)

Great job on the fish......  You got it perfect !!!!     ..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## mowin (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow that looks great.  :drool

:points:


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2016)

That Looks Awesome, Adam!!--
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never smoked any Salmon for "Dinner". I have only Smoked it "Hard" for Snacking.

However if I did, I would want mine to look just like yours!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2016)

Adam, that is some fine looking Salmon,  Perfect supper. My Wife has been asking me to do some, If it ever stops raining

you gave me the push I needed.  Great job my friend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Great job on the fish......  You got it perfect !!!!     ..Thumbs Up ...




Thanks Dave




mowin said:


> Wow that looks great.  :drool
> 
> :points:



Thanks




Bearcarver said:


> That Looks Awesome, Adam!!--:drool -----------:points:
> 
> I never smoked any Salmon for "Dinner". I have only Smoked it "Hard" for Snacking.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear.  I will be experimenting with salmon.  The wife loved it.




gary s said:


> Adam, that is some fine looking Salmon,  Perfect supper. My Wife has been asking me to do some, If it ever stops raining
> you gave me the push I needed.  Great job my friend  Thumbs Up
> 
> :points1:
> ...



Thanks Gary.  Have you smoked salmon?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 11, 2016)

What I like is the idea of using a different flavor pellet like what Adam did, using some of Todd's Italian spice.   Hmmmmm!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 11, 2016)

cmayna said:


> What I like is the idea of using a different flavor pellet like what Adam did, using some of Todd's Italian spice.   Hmmmmm!


Have you tried the Italian spice?

I loved it on the fish.  I can see it being used on bacon and other stuff.

Todd said it has a oak base with rosemary and something else, cant remember.


----------



## munsterfan (Mar 11, 2016)

This is amazing thanks we have fresh caught sardines and horse mackeral for a 2 euros per kilo (cleaned), am SO ready to try this


----------



## cmayna (Mar 11, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Have you tried the Italian spice?
> 
> I loved it on the fish.  I can see it being used on bacon and other stuff.
> 
> Todd said it has a oak base with rosemary and something else, cant remember.


Rosemary, Thyme & Basil

Yes, that sounds wonderful on a whole bunch of different meats.


----------



## disco (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow!

Enough said.

Points.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> Wow!
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> ...



Thanks Disco.  Turned out great for the first shot.  

Gonna try some different stuff next time.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 11, 2016)

Adam,

Just be sure to make notes of what you did this recent time and then the next time.  I have 5+ years of notes for each time I did my Salmon filets, nuggets, jerky and Lox.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 11, 2016)

Man that looks great. I've never been much of a salmon, trout, tuna, kinda guy. Although I have thought often about trying to make some Lox.

Really pretty color on the salmon, I think you must have done an outstanding job man.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Adam,
> 
> Just be sure to make notes of what you did this recent time and then the next time.  I have 5+ years of notes for each time I did my Salmon filets, nuggets, jerky and Lox.


LOL----I got some notes on yours too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And now I got some on Adam's.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Mar 12, 2016)

Adam,

I forgot to mention that when I typically do Salmon nuggets and filets is immediately after I pull the fish out of the smoker to cool down,  I will brush each piece with some diluted honey (some people like using maple syrup),  and then "very lightly" sprinkle some coarse black pepper.  Once the meat has cooled down, it would have absorbed the honey leaving a very nice sweet flavor slightly tainted by a couple pieces of black pepper.

Not for everyone's taste buds but my wife and fishing buddies can't get enough of it.

Cheers


----------



## munsterfan (Mar 17, 2016)

Wonder how this would taste on either sardines or mackeral?


----------

